# This just might work as a hymn.



## gordon 2 (Mar 11, 2012)

These are the days of the endless summer
These are the days, the time is now
There is no past, there's only future
There's only here, there's only now

Oh your smiling face, your gracious presence
The fires of spring are kindling bright
Oh the radiant heart and the song of glory
Crying freedom in the night

These are the days by the sparkling river
His timely grace and our treasured find
This is the love of the one magician
Turned the water into wine

These are the days of the endless dancing and the
Long walks on the summer night
These are the days of the true romancing
When I'm holding you oh, so tight

These are the days by the sparkling river
His timely grace and our treasured find
This is the love of the one great magician
Turned the water into wine

These are the days now that we must savor
And we must enjoy as we can
These are the days that will last forever
You've got to hold them in your heart.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 11, 2012)

That was a beautiful song. You'd probably like "Full force Gale" by Van Morrison.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep, I like alot....


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 11, 2012)

*How about this one.*


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome guys, thanks for sharing.  I've always loved his music.


----------

